# any deals on xm radio



## Kali05 (May 20, 2005)

does anyone know of any good deal on xm radio ?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

25 bucks roady http://www.myradiostore.us/xm-radio-receivers/roady2-sa10085.html


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Delphi Roady 2 $30 at WalMart

Delphi Roady XT $50 most places after $30 mail in rebate or instent rebate from XM's Online Store or if you're like me and can't wait, $54 streight up at WalMart

SkyFi 2 and XM2Go units greatly discounted at the XM store for XM subs or employees of XM retailers

http://www.xmradio.com/directv/directv.html

If you look a few threads down you'll see that last week I just purchased a brand new SkyFi 2 with Home Kit and a Roady XT and in the end, combined they cost me just over $70.


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

Kali05 said:


> does anyone know of any good deal on xm radio ?


try

http://espromotions.xmradio.com/xm/

enter xmbbxm03 as key

great deal for me


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

rcwilcox said:


> try
> 
> http://espromotions.xmradio.com/xm/
> 
> ...


Yes those are fantastic deals. Unfortunately, if you don't work for the sponsoring company, they don't apply.

Sigh, those Skyfi 2 bundles looked sweet.


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

crkeehn said:


> Yes those are fantastic deals. Unfortunately, if you don't work for the sponsoring company, they don't apply.
> 
> Sigh, those Skyfi 2 bundles looked sweet.


just got two of them and I don't work for a "sponsoring company".


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ditto. That's how I got my SkyFi 2 for free. In the code if you replace the BB with CC it also works. Best Buy and Circuit City employee discounts maybe?

I took a chance that the terms of the promo were a bluff.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

An email from Opie & Anthony.

THE O&A WINTER XM OFFER
Take advantage of these special wintertime savings now! Offer expires 12/31/05
All portal radios - $99!
All SkyFi2 car/home bundles - $39!
All XCS9 car bundles - FREE!
Visit http://partners.xmradio.com and enter promo code: OPIANTXM6 to access these deals!
Limit one radio per customer.
(3) months XM Radio service required.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Ditto. That's how I got my SkyFi 2 for free. In the code if you replace the BB with CC it also works. Best Buy and Circuit City employee discounts maybe?
> 
> I took a chance that the terms of the promo were a bluff.


Well I took the leap today and ordered the Skifi 2 home/car bundle. The offer on all of the XM affiliate sites has been sweetened with free 2 day delivery, If ordered before 2 pm tomorrow, they are promising delivery by Christmas Eve.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

rcwilcox said:


> just got two of them and I don't work for a "sponsoring company".


Yes, but did you read what you were signing?

" By accepting the terms and conditions of the offer, you certify that you are a current employee of this retailer and agree that XM Satellite Radio reserves the right to charge the full MSRP plus other applicable fees and taxes at any time if this information cannot be verified, or if you are not authorized to redeem this offer."

This is the number one condition of ordering. May be worth a chance, but you are open to getting a large bill.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

crkeehn said:


> Well I took the leap today and ordered the Skifi 2 home/car bundle. The offer on all of the XM affiliate sites has been sweetened with free 2 day delivery, If ordered before 2 pm tomorrow, they are promising delivery by Christmas Eve.


I just went to the UPS tracking site. My radio is somewhere between Linthicum MD and my house, on a truck. I can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I got my Skyfi 2 on the 23rd and had it set up the following morning. It is one sweet unit and the whole family is enjoying our "Christmas gift" to each other.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

just got it 

roday with home kit works great i would have got sirius but no radios where in stock im happy


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Welcome to the rediscovery of radio..


----------

